# Not a golden but did not know really where else to put-Help my 1 yorkie is too thin



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I rescued a Golden retriever, Buddy, back in Dec. 2011. He was a mess physically and emotionally. I have been so busy with him I did not see my poor Zoey was losing weight wears coats and sweaters 24/7 since it is cold now. I know after I had her spayed she thinned out a little. Now she weights less than Roxy my tiny girl. Roxy weights between 3.5 and 4 pounds on average. Lucy and Cozy are a little plump. Zoey was at 1 point slightly plump. Roxy weights 4.2 pounds now- She gains in the winter because she doesn't like the cold. Zoey only weighs 3.4 pounds now. 

I normally have tough time getting weight on Roxy. She is a great eater so i just feed higher calorie but healthy people food. 

Zoey however is a picky eater. Zoey seems to be a vegan girl. She turns her nose up to ground beef, pork, bacon, etc. She will only eat chicken for a day or so and then turns her nose up to it. She loves sweet potatoes, green beans, carrots, peas, mashed potatoes. She will eat veggies over meat anyday. I mix fresh cooked veggies with there kibbles. I have been feeding Zoey twice daily by herself for 2 weeks- No weight gain or loss. On average she eats 1/4 cup of Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice- not the small or toy breed.
I really can't switch to the toy or small breed because the other yorkies are either at a healthy weight or a little plump plus I plain to switch them all onto Proplan. Cozy and Lucy gained too much weight on the Blue. I tried cutting down on their food and limiting treats (2/ day only) but they whine non stop when they see Buddy and Zoey getting extra now.

Buddy eats Proplan chicken and rice performance she does stick her head in and eat some of his food daily. She is the only 1 who eats his food regularly. She does LOVE the cats food but I don't think it is good for her to have on a regular basis. The vets says she healthy otherwise but should gain 1-1.5 pounds.

Nutracal & similar products give her the runs. The same with fatty foods too.

I know she will not starve herself to death but would like to put healthy weight on slowly.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The vet once told me to heat just a little (microwave) canned food to bring out the smell to get a picky animal to eat. That might work.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has she lost weight just because she is a picky eater? Try adding things with a strong aroma to her food, tripe, canned cat food (not sure that's a good long term add), sardines, hot chicken broth, sometimes a powdered parmesan cheese will peak their appetite. Or just heating the food to increase the aroma.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ian'sgran said:


> The vet once told me to heat just a little (microwave) canned food to bring out the smell to get a picky animal to eat. That might work.


Thanks for the suggestion I will keep doing it. I just wish she would eat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Has she lost weight just because she is a picky eater? Try adding things with a strong aroma to her food, tripe, canned cat food (not sure that's a good long term add), sardines, hot chicken broth, sometimes a powdered parmesan cheese will peak their appetite. Or just heating the food to increase the aroma.


She LOVES cat food (both wet and dry) but her breath is horrible from it and it gives her really stinky gas. But she will not eat actual tuna, sardines, or salmon. I guess cat food is my only option but I know it is recommended to only give the caution. I don't mind giving it to her occasionally.

She turns her nose to all cheeses and won't eat soggy kibble.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you had any blood tests run lately? Just to rule out any medical cause for the loss of appetite.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Have you had any blood tests run lately? Just to rule out any medical cause for the loss of appetite.


Per the vet the blood work was fine. It is not really that she lost her appetite so much as has become more selective.

Do vegan like dog foods exist?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Try some of the Trippets canned tripe. It's great for picky or ill dogs.... like doggy crack! It's also very good for them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Per the vet the blood work was fine. It is not really that she lost her appetite so much as has become more selective.
> 
> Do vegan like dog foods exist?


Natural Balance has a vegeterian variety:

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Vegetarian Formula


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Natural Balance has a vegeterian variety:
> 
> Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Vegetarian Formula


I wonder if she will eat this. I will have to start researching them even if she will only eat as a treat it is still food intake. Thanks.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Some one told me to try Bison. Any experience? She gets loose poops from most meats except chicken. There is a Bison farm near me that sells meat. I will only be getting some for her.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Try some of the Trippets canned tripe. It's great for picky or ill dogs.... like doggy crack! It's also very good for them.


Where can I buy it? She has problems most meats other than chicken giving her loose poops if she has more than a serving.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Try smaller pet stores... not the big box stores. Or you can order online. Tripe isn't meat but the stomach contents from cows. With green tripe ( not that bleached stuff sold in groceries) they get all the amino acids and other nutrients... really good for them.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Try smaller pet stores... not the big box stores. Or you can order online. Tripe isn't meat but the stomach contents from cows. With green tripe ( not that bleached stuff sold in groceries) they get all the amino acids and other nutrients... really good for them.


I will look into it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's their site and it has a product locator on there Tripett Also, annamaet has a catfish based food which my crew loves... made for allergy sensitive dogs.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I have had a couple of Papillons that did this. I mixed a little people food in, whatever we had for dinner, so the taste was always different. I also mixed a little warmed up can food in and a hint of garlic. Rather than feed once or twice a day, I fed three or four, just smaller amounts. I also fed them in their crates so no one could get to their food. I gave them their food and they had fifteen minutes to eat it before I took it up. No other food was available between times.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Aislinn said:


> I have had a couple of Papillons that did this. I mixed a little people food in, whatever we had for dinner, so the taste was always different. I also mixed a little warmed up can food in and a hint of garlic. Rather than feed once or twice a day, I fed three or four, just smaller amounts. I also fed them in their crates so no one could get to their food. I gave them their food and they had fifteen minutes to eat it before I took it up. No other food was available between times.


I guess I will keep up what I'm doing now then. She eats alone 2x/day with a little warmed wet or people food. I pick it up after 10 to 20 minutes. I don't free feed any of my dogs. I will give treat about 5 times daily. Not much to the yorkies. Buddy gets lots of treats because I am training him.

I am just so frustrated by this.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I understand completely. You don't know how many times I have looked at Dakota whom I have to worry about too much weight and then look at a couple of my Paps and ask them why they can't be more like Dakota.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Innova Evo is a very calorie dense cat food - around 600 calories per cup of dry. It was too rich for my cats, but my dogs loved it. They all seemed to like the dry over the canned, FWIW.
It comes in several flavors and you can buy small cans and bags.

Fish is not recommended as a daily food for cats, so I wouldn't feed it to a small dog daily either (my cats are 9 lbs).

As always, do the change-over slowly. You could also use the Evo as a treat to start with.
For cats, the goal is a 5-10% weight change per month. I would think that it would be a good goal for a small dog.
And I use a baby scale for the cats. I weigh them monthly because I can't tell with their fur.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Innova Evo is a very calorie dense cat food - around 600 calories per cup of dry. It was too rich for my cats, but my dogs loved it. They all seemed to like the dry over the canned, FWIW.
> It comes in several flavors and you can buy small cans and bags.
> 
> Fish is not recommended as a daily food for cats, so I wouldn't feed it to a small dog daily either (my cats are 9 lbs).
> ...


I am giving her Blue Buffalo Salmon Wilderness cat food mixed with her Blue Buffalo chicken and rice dog food every other day. This is what my cats eat. 

Blue Buffalo - All Natural High Protein Healthy Cat Food

I know long term usage of cat food is not recommended for dogs that is why I mix it with the dog food.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I just posted on your other thread - Vegan dog food - about ideas for getting your yorkie to eat. Just wanted to give you a head's up.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ranger said:


> I just posted on your other thread - Vegan dog food - about ideas for getting your yorkie to eat. Just wanted to give you a head's up.


Thanks will check it out.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Update-

I took her to the vet yesterday. No weight gain but also no loss. She had several accidents over the weekend. Vet it thinking Diabetes possibly. But I fear liver shunt especially since someone just posted their 5 year old golden was acting off and was found to have a lover shunt and passed quickly after.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try not to think about the bad things! Lets hope it's as simple as a urinary tract infection.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Try not to think about the bad things! Lets hope it's as simple as a urinary tract infection.


But a UTI would not cause this level of weight loss. As a nurse I know too much about medical conditions for my own good. This makes me a worrier over even the smallest thing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> But a UTI would not cause this level of weight loss. As a nurse I know too much about medical conditions for my own good. This makes me a worrier over even the smallest thing.


It could if she is feeling really bad and that makes her not want to eat.


----------

